# welcome to surfside pier



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

catchtheslam and myself after two days of fishing1


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*WoooHooo*

Glad y'all faired well. Was the pier crowded?

Chris


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

What's the bait of choice? Barnacles or fiddlers? Might have to make a day of it down there.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

Nice Catch!
Way to go adam,ain't seen that many fish TOTAL caught on GC


----------



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought that Surf Side was in SC. The creel limits for black drum is 5 and the minimun size limit is 14 inches. Are those fish black drum or sheepshead? The look the same to me.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Those are all sheepshead from what I can see. Nice haul.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

granddaddy said:


> I thought that Surf Side was in SC. The creel limits for black drum is 5 and the minimun size limit is 14 inches. Are those fish black drum or sheepshead? The look the same to me.


big diff between the two species

black drum have like a beard on their chin plus their fins are softer, some black drum are striped, others not so distinctively striped, no real teeth, non- forked tail

sheepshead= have human- like teeth, hard finned, pinfish- shaped, forked tail

sheepshead are practically always 7 striped

if all else fails look for teeth on a sheepshead

also u are by far more likely to accidentally caught a black drum vs a sheepsehad bc sheepshead are very good at stealing bait while black drum often hook themselves


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn!!! Good job!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

DAM!!!! Great work.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Very Nice Guys!


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice mess of sheepies!


----------

